# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > مشکلات کنکوریها (استرس، تست زنی و مطالعه) >  مشکل خیلی حاد:واقعا تو فیزیک پایه مشکل دارم چیکار کنم انقد شرمنده نشم؟

## Amirsolhjoo

سلام دوستان
حالم اصلا خوب نیس خودمو خیلی باختم
ترازم شد 6200
واقعا تو فیزیک پایه مشکل دارم چیکار کنم انقد شرمنده نشم؟؟؟
من مشاور ندارم و کلاسم نمیتونم برم
اه همش فرمولای همه درسا یادم میره 
نمیدونم کانون انقد سخت میگیره یا من... :Yahoo (21): 
اگه تو فیزیک موفقین بهم بگین چیکا کردین
بابت فیزیک پیش خیالم راحته دبیرمون خوبه ولی پایه گند زد بهم...
خودم احتمالا برم فیزیک مبتکرانو بگیرم درسنامش خوبه گاج ک اصن...
واقعا خودمو باختم منم دلم یه رتبه زیر 200 میخواد خب...

----------


## bewniii

> سلام دوستان
> حالم اصلا خوب نیس خودمو خیلی باختم
> ترازم شد 6200
> واقعا تو فیزیک پایه مشکل دارم چیکار کنم انقد شرمنده نشم؟؟؟
> من مشاور ندارم و کلاسم نمیتونم برم
> اه همش فرمولای همه درسا یادم میره 
> نمیدونم کانون انقد سخت میگیره یا من...
> اگه تو فیزیک موفقین بهم بگین چیکا کردین
> بابت فیزیک پیش خیالم راحته دبیرمون خوبه ولی پایه گند زد بهم...
> ...


در مورد مشکلت نمیدونم چی بگم چون میگی روحیتو باختی [emoji17] 
ولی مطمعن باش قلم بیش از حد زیاده روی میکنه حالا خوب یا بدشو کار ندرم

----------


## Amirsolhjoo

> در مورد مشکلت نمیدونم چی بگم چون میگی روحیتو باختی [emoji17] 
> ولی مطمعن باش قلم بیش از حد زیاده روی میکنه حالا خوب یا بدشو کار ندرم


من انگیزمو دارم فقط اعصابم خورده چون روزی 9 ساعت میخونم ولی این حقمه :Yahoo (2):

----------


## Ali__S

سلام...فقط اینو بدون که اگه رو نتیجه آزمون حساس باشی بد میبازی...با آزمون مشکلاتتو پیدا تا بتونی رفعشون کنی نه اینکه نا امیدت کنن از ادامه راه...موفق باشی

----------


## rezagmi

> سلام دوستان
> حالم اصلا خوب نیس خودمو خیلی باختم
> ترازم شد 6200
> واقعا تو فیزیک پایه مشکل دارم چیکار کنم انقد شرمنده نشم؟؟؟
> من مشاور ندارم و کلاسم نمیتونم برم
> اه همش فرمولای همه درسا یادم میره 
> نمیدونم کانون انقد سخت میگیره یا من...
> اگه تو فیزیک موفقین بهم بگین چیکا کردین
> بابت فیزیک پیش خیالم راحته دبیرمون خوبه ولی پایه گند زد بهم...
> ...


مشکلت پر واضحه: فرمول
فرمول بازی میکنی
فرمولها رو بزار کنار
برای محاسبات فیزیک nتا فرمول لازم نیست بلد باشی 
همون فرمول پایه کافیه به شرطی که توان تحلیل مسئله داشته باشی

----------


## Amirsolhjoo

> سلام...فقط اینو بدون که اگه رو نتیجه آزمون حساس باشی بد میبازی...با آزمون مشکلاتتو پیدا تا بتونی رفعشون کنی نه اینکه نا امیدت کنن از ادامه راه...موفق باشی


ممنون کاش به خونوادم هم اینو میشد گفت

----------


## bewniii

ببین مرد و مردونه همین الان برو ببین گاج رو الان فول فولی؟!
ینی اون سوالایی رو که یه بار حل کردی الان دو باره میتونی حل کنی؟
اگه واقعا تونستی که قبل از این که مبتکرانو بگیری اول گاجو پاره کن ولی اگه دیدی نشد بدون یه جای کارت اشکال داشته
شاید خوب مرور نکردی
من خودم یه بار فیزیک ترممو 17 شدم باور کن باور کن اگه یه ساعت یه ساعت بیش تر وقت داشتم بیست میشدم چون خوب خونده بودم ولی مرورش نتونستم بکنم

----------


## Amirsolhjoo

> سلام...فقط اینو بدون که اگه رو نتیجه آزمون حساس باشی بد میبازی...با آزمون مشکلاتتو پیدا تا بتونی رفعشون کنی نه اینکه نا امیدت کنن از ادامه راه...موفق باشی


ممنون کاش به خونوادم هم اینو میشد گفت

----------


## Fawzi

دوست عزیز ، کتاب گاج رو اصلا قبول ندارم ! کتابی خشک و نچسب از نظر درسنامه ! :Yahoo (110):  بهتره منبعتو عوض کنی یا خیلی سبز بگیر یا همون مبتکرانی که میگی ! خودمم باید برم عوضش کنم !

نگران نباش هنوز اول راهه ، خودتو نباز ، کار نشد نداره :Yahoo (3):

----------


## Amirsolhjoo

> ببین مرد و مردونه همین الان برو ببین گاج رو الان فول فولی؟!
> ینی اون سوالایی رو که یه بار حل کردی الان دو باره میتونی حل کنی؟
> اگه واقعا تونستی که قبل از این که مبتکرانو بگیری اول گاجو پاره کن ولی اگه دیدی نشد بدون یه جای کارت اشکال داشته
> شاید خوب مرور نکردی
> من خودم یه بار فیزیک ترممو 17 شدم باور کن باور کن اگه یه ساعت یه ساعت بیش تر وقت داشتم بیست میشدم چون خوب خونده بودم ولی مرورش نتونستم بکنم


تو درست میگی یه کم کم کاری کردم به این دلیل ک دوسش ندارم ولی باید یه درسنامه خوب بگیرم چون گاج اصلا کامل نگفته
واقعا هم درست میگی

----------


## Amirsolhjoo

> دوست عزیز ، کتاب گاج رو اصلا قبول ندارم ! کتابی خشک و نچسب از نظر درسنامه ! بهتره منبعتو عوض کنی یا خیلی سبز بگیر یا همون مبتکرانی که میگی ! خودمم باید برم عوضش کنم !
> 
> نگران نباش هنوز اول راهه ، خودتو نباز ، کار نشد نداره


واقعا هم اینجوریه
باورت میشه جزومم درسنامه هاشه؟؟؟
شاید به خاطر این باشه که نمیفهمم
منبع تستیم که گاج خوبه
ولی درسنامه به نظرت مبتکران کامله واسه من مبتدی؟؟

----------


## Mahdi110

چیزی که باید توجه داشته باشی اینه که ازمونا فاصله زیادی با کنکور دارن از لحاظ نوع سوال
ازمون فقط برای یادگرفتنه

----------


## LI20

درسته گاج اصلا درسنامش خوب نیس منم دارم میزارمش كنار و دنبال یه منبع دیگم اگه وقت داشتم بر میگردم تستاشو میزنم فیزیك مبتكران رو داری؟؟

----------


## Amirsolhjoo

> درسته گاج اصلا درسنامش خوب نیس منم دارم میزارمش كنار و دنبال یه منبع دیگم اگه وقت داشتم بر میگردم تستاشو میزنم فیزیك مبتكران رو داری؟؟


نه اصن ندیدمش فقط دنبال یه درسنامه خوب و کاملم

----------


## AmirAria

یعنی چی گاج خوب نیست یعنی نگیرم؟  :Yahoo (21):

----------


## Fatemehhhh

من از گاج طوسی استفاده میکنم خیییییلی هم خوبه 
تستاش زیاد نیست که ذهن آدمو خسته کنه کافی و خوب هست 
قبول دارم درسنامه اش خیلی خوب نیست اما من خودم چون دبیر فیزیکمون خوب بود مفاهیم رو خوب بلدم واسه همین با درسنامه اش مشکلی ندارم

----------


## Sh_1998

سلام من یه سوال دارم نمیدونم کجا باید بپرسم میخاستم بدونم کتابای نشر الگو سه بعدی و تستش چه فرقی میکنه؟شیمی دومش تسته ولی زیستایی که دارم نوشته سه بعدی یعنی زیستاهم باید کتاب تست باشن یا همون سه بعدی؟ :Yahoo (68):

----------


## Reza111

سلام
از نظر بنده گاج نقره ای چه پایه و چه پیش واقعا کتاب های عالی هستند..درسنامه اش هم مثال داره هم نکته.از نظر من چیز جامع و واقعا خوبیه.
حالا شما به چشم تون نمیاد یا دوست ندارین یا نظر دیگه ای دارین خودتون میدونید. من قصدم کمک بود و مشارکت در مشورت که فکر می کنم انجام دادم. خیلی سبز رو هم تعریفش رو شنیدم از یه نفر اما ندیدم.موفق باشید.

----------


## Sh_1998

سوال منم جواب یدید :Yahoo (101):

----------


## Fawzi

> واقعا هم اینجوریه
> باورت میشه جزومم درسنامه هاشه؟؟؟
> شاید به خاطر این باشه که نمیفهمم
> منبع تستیم که گاج خوبه
> ولی درسنامه به نظرت مبتکران کامله واسه من مبتدی؟؟


اوهوم بخاطر این درسنامه های نامفهمومشه ..ببین آقا امیر ، تست های گاج که سر جای خودش خیلیم خوب و عالین ..مشکل ماهایی که فیزیک نمیفهمیم درسنامه اس ، برو کتابخونه هم خیلی سبز رو ببین هم مبتکران یا پی دی افهاشو از نت دانلود کن از هرکدوم بهتر فهمیدی برو بخر !اونایی که درسنامه گاج رو میفهمن برمیگرده به سبک تدریس معلمشون ! شماهم که میگید جزوتون درسنامه های گاجه پس حقا مشکل از درسنامه اس :Yahoo (4): 

امیدوارم کمکت کرده باشم ، آرزوی موفقیت برای شما  :Yahoo (3):

----------


## Dr Faezeh78

من تستارو فقط از گاج نقره ای میزنم چون معلممون توضیحش خوبه دیگه نیازی به درسنامه نیس
تستاش خوبن  :Yahoo (1): 
برای درسنامه من تعریف خیلی سبزو شنیدم البته خودم ندیدمش و نظری ندارم
بازم خودتون یه جست و جویی بکنید  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## Fawzi

> یعنی چی گاج خوب نیست یعنی نگیرم؟



ببین دوست عزیز ، بستگی به خوده شما داره یکی واقعا درسنامه های گاج رو میپسنده یکی نه ! هرکس معلمی داشته که باهاش فیزیکو خوب فهمیده خوندن درسنامه های گاج هم براش خوب و راحته !اما کسی که از صفر میخواد از گاج بخونه دچار مشکل میشه چون بعضی جاهاشو گنگو نامفهوم گفته ، در عوض تست های گاج عالین :Yahoo (3):

----------


## AmirAria

> ببین دوست عزیز ، بستگی به خوده شما داره یکی واقعا درسنامه های گاج رو میپسنده یکی نه ! هرکس معلمی داشته که باهاش فیزیکو خوب فهمیده خوندن درسنامه های گاج هم براش خوب و راحته !اما کسی که از صفر میخواد از گاج بخونه دچار مشکل میشه چون بعضی جاهاشو گنگو نامفهوم گفته ، در عوض تست های گاج عالین


من خوشبختانه دبیر خوبی داشتم 
برای یه آزمون فیزیک دو گاج رو خوندم و هفتاد درصد زدم اونم دقیق نخوندم

----------


## Fawzi

> من خوشبختانه دبیر خوبی داشتم 
> برای یه آزمون فیزیک دو گاج رو خوندم و هفتاد درصد زدم اونم دقیق نخوندم



خوشبحالتون واقعا :Yahoo (3):

----------


## Amirsolhjoo

> اوهوم بخاطر این درسنامه های نامفهمومشه ..ببین آقا امیر ، تست های گاج که سر جای خودش خیلیم خوب و عالین ..مشکل ماهایی که فیزیک نمیفهمیم درسنامه اس ، برو کتابخونه هم خیلی سبز رو ببین هم مبتکران یا پی دی افهاشو از نت دانلود کن از هرکدوم بهتر فهمیدی برو بخر !اونایی که درسنامه گاج رو میفهمن برمیگرده به سبک تدریس معلمشون ! شماهم که میگید جزوتون درسنامه های گاجه پس حقا مشکل از درسنامه اس
> 
> امیدوارم کمکت کرده باشم ، آرزوی موفقیت برای شما


مرسی واقعا اره همینکارو میکنم

----------


## Armin80

> سلام دوستان
> حالم اصلا خوب نیس خودمو خیلی باختم
> ترازم شد 6200
> واقعا تو فیزیک پایه مشکل دارم چیکار کنم انقد شرمنده نشم؟؟؟
> من مشاور ندارم و کلاسم نمیتونم برم
> اه همش فرمولای همه درسا یادم میره 
> نمیدونم کانون انقد سخت میگیره یا من...
> اگه تو فیزیک موفقین بهم بگین چیکا کردین
> بابت فیزیک پیش خیالم راحته دبیرمون خوبه ولی پایه گند زد بهم...
> ...


سلام اگه دنبال درسنامه کتابی هستی خیلبی سبز فوق العاده است اما اگه فقط اموزش میخوای برو الا فیلم هاشو ببین اگه با اون فهمیدی که عالیه وگرنه برو سراغ خیلی سبز

----------


## Amirsolhjoo

ممنون از همتون یه برنامه ریختم تو این هفته هر روز فیزیکو با تست زیاد بخونم تا قبل از مدرسه فیزیک پایه رو ببندم فرمولا هم خلاصه میکنم
خدا خودش میدونه تمومه تلاشمو میکنم
امیدوارم این چت ،چت رتبه های زیر 500 برای 96 باشه♥♥

----------


## Amirsolhjoo

> سلام اگه دنبال درسنامه کتابی هستی خیلبی سبز فوق العاده است اما اگه فقط اموزش میخوای برو الا فیلم هاشو ببین اگه با اون فهمیدی که عالیه وگرنه برو سراغ خیلی سبز


کدوم خیلی سبز؟؟لینک میدی؟؟

----------


## Armin80

> کدوم خیلی سبز؟؟لینک میدی؟؟


خیلی سبز 4 جلدی فیزیک پایه-جلد پاسخ (ویژه کنکور 96) | انتشارات خیلی سبز این لینک پاخ پایه اش هست

----------

